# Panama city beach florida



## rabidzoomer (Mar 28, 2007)

Well if anyone is near or in this city it would be great to meet up. I will be down for one week on spring break in the first week of april and im gunna be loaded with about 10 rolls of film and i need lots of photos.

if anyone is interested just pm me and ill give you details.

thanx,
rabidzoomer


----------

